# I'm anout to buy a 2006 X Trail and need your help!



## milkman2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

*I'm about to buy a 2006 X Trail and need your help!*

I'm going to buy a 2006 X-Trail 2.5L. I have never owned a Nissan before. It's 4 wheel drive. The brakes are going to need to be replaced since it hasn't been driven in a year. Also, where the radiator hose connects to the black plastic top of the radiator is cracked. IE, the rad cover is cracked. I drove the vehicle and it overheated, I'm assuming from losing its fluid while I was driving it. 
Can I glue a piece if ABS to this or something else to cover the crack?
Also, I need advice on what I'll need to fix the brakes in the front and the rear since I don't know exactly what kind of brakes are on it.
And, are there any other issues I should be looking for before I buy?
Looking forward to hearing a variety of responses! 

Ethan


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

For one thing unless the brakes are actually shot, they would not need replacing just because the vehicle has been sitting for a year. Your big concern is the Radiator,you cannot just "patch" it up with pvc or abs plastic, you need to replace the whole unit. Plus if the seller has had a few people driving it and it overheated for them as well, engine might have been damaged. Best advice , get it inspected by a mechanic that you trust or walk away your call.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why has the vehicle been sitting unused for a year with a cracked rad cover?
Who is letting people test drive it and letting it overheat? Had a previous vehicle I allowed that to happen to, and insisted on driving with cooling stops, rather than having her towed immediately to a rad shop. End result was a I saved the price of a tow, while causing fatal damage to the transmission. That CR-V went to the junkyard. 
Be careful buying that X-Trail. Very good vehicle but not inexpensive to fix often times unless you have some mechanical abilities. If so you can replace your rotors front and back as well as pads for the price of the parts which should range from 200 to 400 CDN$s depending on quality and brand. If you are getting a shop to do the work for brakes expect to pay somewhere between 600 and 800 for a complete brake job, assuming your calipers are fine. Also you might want to have the wheel bearings checked, I have had to replace both rear ones for a bit over 300$ each. Lastly having sat for a year the battery is probably toast. 
To be frank stay away from the one you are looking at and find another.


----------

